# I am in love with my steam juicer!



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought myself a Victorio Steam Juicer a couple weeks ago. Apples were on sale today for 98 cents/lb, so I bought 9 lbs and gave it a whirl. I got 2 quarts apple juice, 1 quart applesauce and the rest of the peels and pulp I put into the dryer to make fruit leather for the rats my daughter is raising. It is a cool piece of equipment. I can't wait for orchard season next year!


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

I also love my steamer/ juicer (Birthday gift from DH). I had lots of bags of fresh cranberries and made my own Cranberry juice. I left some of it unsweeted so that this winter I can make some jellied cranberries and some cranberry strawberry jam. I love canning in the winter, it heats the house and smells so good also.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

shar said:


> I also love my steamer/ juicer (Birthday gift from DH). I had lots of bags of fresh cranberries and made my own Cranberry juice. I left some of it unsweeted so that this winter I can make some jellied cranberries and some cranberry strawberry jam. I love canning in the winter, it heats the house and smells so good also.


I was just telling my husband this am that I hope I score big on some cheap cranberries after the holidays so I can make juice. I'll be on the hunt in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a Mehu-Lisa and I just love it as DH makes some pretty good wine.
I will keep my eye out for a sale on cranberries, good idea.


----------



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

I am on the lookout of a used one (never used one before but had delicious cranberry grape juice (nice and tart, how I like it!) and I am hooked. Can anyone give me tips on what to look for? Do they all have a tube? lol Thanks!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My Mehu-Liisa just arrived last night, I can't wait to play!


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

I got a steamer/juicer right before the 2010 holiday & made grape juice. Since it was the first thing I canned, I was so excited!

BUT, right after that I found & joined this message board & found out that I was supposed to BWB them! The jars sealed so I thought all was well - NOT!

Ended up throwing them all out and visited http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/grape_juice.html (after directed there) and found out how to do it the right way.

Haven't tried it again since.

Want to make apple juice because that's what will get drank around here more. Want to actually pick my own though to make it.

It is a cool little contraption, isn't it!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

jd2pa said:


> I got a steamer/juicer right before the 2010 holiday & made grape juice. Since it was the first thing I canned, I was so excited!
> 
> BUT, right after that I found & joined this message board & found out that I was supposed to BWB them! The jars sealed so I thought all was well - NOT!
> 
> ...


Did you accidently make wine??


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've never heard of the Victorio Steam Juicer. 

I've not heard of the Mehu-Lisa Juicer either.

How do these juicers compare with the Champion Juicer, the Omega Juicer, the Breville Juicer, the Norwalk Juicer or Jack LaLanne Juicer?

How does the "steam" part affect the product it produces?

I have been searching for a good juicer that will separate the pulp from the juice. There is so much information that it has all become overwhemlming.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The steamer-juicers are like a double boiler with a fruit basket above, a catch "basin" in the middle, and the boiler below. There is a spigot in the middle section to siphon off the juice. My BIL said, "Cool, you bought a still." 

The steam rises, causes cell breakdown, the juice drops into the middle, and can be drawn off. I found a stainless one on Amazon for $79 last year. It is not as heavy as the Mehu-Lisa, but is very serviceable. I made some wonderful "wild cherry" jelly with it!

Haven't used it a lot, but glad I have it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Motdaugrnds, the steam juicers aren't anything at all like the juicers you're thinking of. I also have an old Champion juicer (which truly is a champ!). Those force the juice from the pulp, the steam juicers steam it out.

If you steam juice blackberries, you get juice that is "juice" consistancy... but if you run blackberries through the Champion juicer, it's thick, and the flavor is different.

Different equipment for different uses. If I wanted a cup of carrot juice, I'd prefer it out of the Champion. If I wanted clear juice to bottle or make wine with, I'd use the steamer.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Chix and CJ, that information is very helpful. Thank you both.

It makes it clear that I don't want a "steam juicer" as I do want the pulp to use in other ways. My dilemma now is what juicer to actually spend money on. There are so many it is just overwhelming.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh no, I'm afraid I may have confused you. You will get pulp from both. They both extract juice and separate out the pulp, and with both you can reuse the pulp. But juicing with a steamer will extract clear thin juice. Juicing with the Champion makes a much thicker "juice". To me, juice from it is more like tomato sauce? Depending on the fruit of course... hard fruits and veggies make thinner juices in it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've used steam juicers from before they were available in the US. First were made of aluminum in Europe and a friend brought one back from Germany about 30 years ago. Then bought the first stainless one that I saw. Two years ago, kept it going every day for several weeks and got over 75 gallons of apple and pear juice. Juice became wine and canned enough sauce to last for years. I've also used it with cherries, rhubarb, grapes, raspberries, currants, blackberries, strawberries, peaches, plums, and even watermelon. 

Martin


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

What do you do to make the wine? Do you simply add a wine yeast and let it ferment?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Astrid said:


> What do you do to make the wine? Do you simply add a wine yeast and let it ferment?


Yep, just about that! Some juices can be used straight and some have to be cut with water. Yeast and sugar are the two main additives to the sterile juice. 

Martin


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I use my steam juicer for tons of different fruits, but I haven't been impressed with the flavor of the apple juice. What kind of apples are you using with your steam juicer?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For winemaking, one wants a mix of both sweet and tart apples but I generally take anything except Red Delicious. (Sweet but little juice.) The last big batch was mostly a Macintosh type and Golden Russet. The Golden Russet juice was good-tasting and 15 gallons was made into its own separate batch.

Martin


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I don't like to drink juice that has the consistency of tomato paste; so does that mean I need to purchase a "steam juicer"?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, I don't like to drink juice that has the consistency of tomato paste; so does that mean I need to purchase a "steam juicer"?


You indeed would get pure juice with no solids as long as the product is not mashed. For most things, instructions would call for stirring once after a certain period of time. Juice from steam juicer is perfect for winemaking since it is both sterile and with no solids. That is unlike tomato juice which is pressed rather than extracted. In fact, tomatoes are one of few available things that I have not used it on. Our tomato juice is made with a blender and chinois sieve. 

Martin


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes. The other juicer types (like the Champion) grind up the fruit, then squeeze out all the juice from it. Definitely thicker and different also in taste. Of course they'll also grind grain, make peanut butter, sorbets...

I love them both, but if I had to choose one, I believe I'd get more use from the steam juicer.



motdaugrnds said:


> Well, I don't like to drink juice that has the consistency of tomato paste; so does that mean I need to purchase a "steam juicer"?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok I think I am understanding now.

A regular juicer will turn out "thick" juice when used on "fruits" because it "crushes" them; whereas a "steam juicer" would not crush the fruits, resulting in a thinner liquid. Both separate out the pulp.

The regular juicer will turn out "thin" juice when used on "hard" vegetables like carrots. (Am wondering what consistency of juice it would produce with "spinach".) What would occur if you used a "steam juicer" on hard vegetables?

I can only afford to purchase one and I'm only interested in making "drinks" (not necessarily wine) from both fruits and vegetables.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, that's pretty much it in a nutshell. The steam juicer will also do veggies... as well as steam a whole chicken, etc. Both have multiple uses, but I believe you'll get the most bang for your buck with a steam juicer.

I have the Mehu-Liisa, they have a forum here:
http://mehuliisaproducts.websitetoolbox.com/

And a free recipe book here:
http://www.juicer-steamer.com/fremehrec.html

Which may help to answer your questions more?



motdaugrnds said:


> Ok I think I am understanding now.
> 
> A regular juicer will turn out "thick" juice when used on "fruits" because it "crushes" them; whereas a "steam juicer" would not crush the fruits, resulting in a thinner liquid. Both separate out the pulp.
> 
> ...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you CJ. I will visit that forum. 

I am wondering how "pulp" is actually created in a "steam" juicer. It isn't crushed as it would be in a regular juicer; so thinking the hard vegies would need to be grated or mashed in some way after being steamed. Extra work!

I have looked at the 2 steam juicers (Victorio and Mehu Liisa) and they look alike.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you CJ. I will visit that forum.
> 
> I am wondering how "pulp" is actually created in a "steam" juicer. It isn't crushed as it would be in a regular juicer; so thinking the hard vegies would need to be grated or mashed in some way after being steamed. Extra work!


Once the juice is extracted, the "hard" veggies are thoroughly cooked and no longer hard. That's why some things are not stirred if pure clean juice is required. Use a potato masher to quickly turn them to fine pulp. 

Martin


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I went over to the forum for the Mehu-Lisa and discovered several talking about having concerns with the tube and little metal tip. Wondering if similar concerns are with the Victorio steam juicer as they look alike to me. (Did notice the owner over there very interested in helping..sure liked his attitude toward his patrons.)


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Misplaced the metal tip of mine about the first or second year I had it. Got along without it ever since.

Martin


----------

